# vm ruckelt wenn auf hd etwas kopiert wird

## pieter_parker

hab den aktuelsten vmware-server laufen

hab darain 2 linux maschienen und 4 windows maschien

es laufen grad 2 wndows maschienen

ich hab alles was mit vmware zu tun hat auf sdb liegen

ich kopiere von sdb nach sdb eine 4gig grosse datei, waerend dessen hab ich in den windows maschienen festgestellt das das system sehr langsam und traege gewurden ist

es dauert bis zu 30 sekunden von nach dem anclicken bis das fenster erscheint, der arbeitzplatz z.b.

so bald der kopiervorgang zuende war lief wieder alles super schnell und normal wie sonst auch

woran koennte das liegen ?

----------

## Max Steel

```
ich kopiere von sdb nach sdb eine 4gig grosse datei
```

Das liegt vermutlich daran das du von sdb1 nach sdb2 kopieren möchtest, dabei muss die Festplatte von sdb1 lesen und auf sdb2 schreiben.

Denn einfach symlinken kann die Festplatte in 2 getrennten Partitionen nicht.

Und da ist kaum noch Zeit für lese-Aktionen deines VMWare-Windoofs, theoretisch ist der Kopiervorgang noch schneller wenn du alle VMWare-Instanzen in den Ruhezustand versetzt und ausschaltest.

----------

## pieter_parker

es gibt bei mir nur sdb1, ich kopiere von sdb1 nach sdb1

ja klar muss da die festplatte lesen und schreiben gleichzeitig

aber deswegen darf ein simples clicken auf den arbeitsplatz doch keine 30 sekunden oder laenger dauern

----------

## zyko

Das ist leider normales, korrektes Verhalten. Eine mechanische Festplatte kann nur eine Operation gleichzeitig ausführen. Der Linuxkernel benutzt ein von dir definierbares Schedulingverfahren, um einzelne I/O-(Teil-)Prozesse zu bevorzugen, z.B. um ein einigermaßen flüssiges Arbeiten zu gewährleisten, obwohl die Festplatte busy ist. In deinem Fall sollte die Festplatte das Kopieren der 4GB-Datei unterbrechen, deinen Desktopklick ausführen und dann weiterkopieren. 

Wie du siehst musst du dennoch Einbußen in Kauf nehmen. I/O-Scheduling im Allgemeinen ist leider nicht besonders effizient  :Smile: 

Du könntest mal in deiner Kernel-.config nachschauen, welchen der 4 Schedulingalgorithmen du als Standard definiert hast. Die relevanten Optionen heißen:

```
# IO Schedulers

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED
```

Bzw. in menuconfig:

```
Enable the block layer  --->

      IO Schedulers  --->

            < > Anticipatory I/O scheduler

            < > Deadline I/O scheduler

            < > CFQ I/O scheduler

                   Default I/O scheduler (No-op)  --->
```

CFQ soll angeblich der modernste und tollste Scheduler für Desktop-Smoothness sein. Wenn CFQ dir nicht liegt, versuch Anticipatory oder Deadline. No-op = kein Scheduling = macht alle Operationen nacheinander so wie sie anfallen. Letzteres ist nur bei SSDs empfehlenswert.

Aber wie gesagt, erwarte keine Wunder. Mechanische Festplatten erzeugen deutlich spürbare Latenzen, wenn sie busy sind. Das ist leider normal.

Edit: Es gibt einige alternative Fehlerquellen: Schlechter (buggy) Kerneltreiber für deinen SATA- bzw. IDE-Controller (z.B. ist Jmicron bekannt für problematische Controller). Daran kannst du kaum was ändern.

Falls anwendbar solltest du AHCI im BIOS und Kernel aktivieren. Das beschleunigt derartige Situationen evtl. ein bisschen.

Es ist grundsätzlich auch denkbar, dass der Kernel Anfragen der VM nachrangig zu Anfragen aus dem nicht-virtuellen Userspace behandelt.

----------

## pieter_parker

danke fuer deine ausfuehrliche antwort

in meiner kernel config hab ich stehen :

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep "# IO Schedulers" -A11

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

```

bei mir laeufts ueber den intel ich9 controler, am jmicron haengt zur zeit nichts dran, auf ahci ists im bios eingestellt

denke ich werds einfach so belassen wie es ist, hab fuer die vmware sachen eine extra festplatte und da kopiere ich auch nicht tagtaeglich drauf rum

----------

## Keepoer

zum Thema I/O-Scheduler gibts auch einen recht aktuellen Thread im Dokumentationsforum: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-619496.html

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter, deiner Platte noch etwas Feintuning zu verpassen  :Wink: 

MfG

Keep

----------

